# aeroponics



## ollie5000 (May 6, 2007)

hey all i'm looking for some info on what is the best lighting for propagation in aeroponics, currently i have a couple of fluro's that hang over the babies i'm guessing this is probably the best (but open to suggestions). However recently i've 'heard' there is different kinds of fluro globes that put out a different light spectrums...can anyone bring me up to speed on this?


----------

